# [CLOTHING LINE] Having an FAQ and News page



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

I am very close to finishing my website and very excited to start advertising and promoting it, once I feel it is exactly what I want. 

First of all, what are your opinions on an FAQ page? I have one on mine and it covers most of the questions someone might have when placing an order. Do you guys feel people will trust the website more? 

My other question is, how do I keep people updated without having a blog? Would you say a news page is good? Or should I just go with the usual blog? I just want a page for upcoming releases, projects, or products that will be coming in the future for my brand. Any suggestions are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> First of all, what are your opinions on an FAQ page? I have one on mine and it covers most of the questions someone might have when placing an order. Do you guys feel people will trust the website more?


I don't really see any downtime to having one.

If it's an ecommerce site, I might call it "Ordering Help" instead of "FAQ" because it is much clearer language to everyone (even new people who don't know what FAQs are)



> My other question is, how do I keep people updated without having a blog?


Why wouldn't you use a blog for that?



> Would you say a news page is good? Or should I just go with the usual blog?


What's the difference?  If you add a blog but just call it a "Latest News" page, it does the same thing.

A blog is just a tool. You can use it for news, you can use it for a full website, you can use it for ecommerce, you can use it just to post news. It's very flexible.



> I just want a page for upcoming releases, projects, or products that will be coming in the future for my brand.


That sounds like a blog 

If you don't want to install the software yourself, you could use a hosted blog/news solution like wordpress.com or tumblr.com


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks rodney! The reason I don't want to call it a blog is because I think of a blog as somewhere where people post about how their day went or on a recent event. I guess a news page is basically the same thing with a different name though haha. I do realize that a blog can be used for everything though....

If I was to get a blog, I would not be updating it very often, maybe once or twice a month depending on how often I will be adding shirts. Wouldn't that make my website look out dated though? If the latest blog entry was 2-3 weeks ago? I just want visitors to see whats ahead for my brand.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> because I think of a blog as somewhere where people post about how their day went or on a recent event


Remember that although you may think of it that way, your end customers may not think of it the same way. 

Blogs are getting pretty synonymous with "updated content" these days. 

But you can always call it whatever you like, it doesn't have to be labeled "blog", even if you use blog software.



> If I was to get a blog, I would not be updating it very often, maybe once or twice a month depending on how often I will be adding shirts. Wouldn't that make my website look out dated though? If the latest blog entry was 2-3 weeks ago?


The same thing could be said for a "news page". Would the website look out dated if there are no new news posts for 2-3 weeks?

Some might say yes, some might say it doesn't matter as long as you update it as often as you can.

Call it whatever, but I think having an area of your site that you can easily update customers with new information is a good idea. Adding a newsletter that they can opt into is a good option as well.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

That's very true. I think I will just be going with the usual blog then. I am trying to do unique things with my brand, but I can probably do that in other ways once I begin writing in a blog. Ill just need to keep busy and come up with interesting content. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Also, on the blog topic, keep in mind that most of the users won't be visiting the page as frequently as a typical blog site. So your updates, however infrequent, will still give you some added content and, most importantly, give your site some more SEO stickiness.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, that is true thanks. I actually decieded to intergrate a blog and add it as a 'news' page. I will also be changing FAQ to Info. Since I could not come up with anything to write in an 'about' page, I decieded to replace it with the news page. Ill be asking for more opinions once I post my website on here.


----------

